# ayuda con librerias .dll



## elektra (Ene 6, 2006)

Hola a todos!!!

Feliz año y esas cosas...

Tengo una pregunta.... y por supuesto si alguien me sabe responder genial... pero que me respondan algo....gracias...

Hay va:  Tengo que buscar información sobre las librerias .dll especialmente si con el software Beckhoff Twincat hay que crear estas librerias o ya las tiene implicitas....

solo es eso.....  

Gracias    [/b]


----------



## maunix (Ene 26, 2006)

elektra dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos!!!
> 
> Feliz año y esas cosas...
> 
> ...



*¿¿¿Que???  *


----------

